# La Cala De Mijas - Benaldamena



## Midlander20 (Apr 24, 2014)

Hey firstly I must mention I am also registered on another expat site where I Have also posted using the same name so if you've helped me there thanks I'd thought I would post here as well to get more opinions.

My family is looking about maybe buying a place in or between these two locations. From what ive gathered our budget of a maximum of 120,000 euros for a 2/3 apartment is at the low end of the scale. I'd like to ask for any advice and useful links on property sites as I have been through several already. Also if anyone has any advice and the areas in general and the job market around the costa del sol that would be useful. 

Thanks for any help given


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Midlander20 said:


> Hey firstly I must mention I am also registered on another expat site where I Have also posted using the same name so if you've helped me there thanks I'd thought I would post here as well to get more opinions.
> 
> My family is looking about maybe buying a place in or between these two locations. From what ive gathered our budget of a maximum of 120,000 euros for a 2/3 apartment is at the low end of the scale. I'd like to ask for any advice and useful links on property sites as I have been through several already. Also if anyone has any advice and the areas in general and the job market around the costa del sol that would be useful.
> 
> Thanks for any help given


Is this to be a permanent home or a holiday home? If permanent, then renting is a good idea first of all cos you'll get a feel for the area and viewing will be a lot easier. Have you thought if bank repossessions? 

Jo xxx


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Midlander20 said:


> Hey firstly I must mention I am also registered on another expat site where I Have also posted using the same name so if you've helped me there thanks I'd thought I would post here as well to get more opinions.
> 
> My family is looking about maybe buying a place in or between these two locations. From what ive gathered our budget of a maximum of 120,000 euros for a 2/3 apartment is at the low end of the scale. I'd like to ask for any advice and useful links on property sites as I have been through several already. Also if anyone has any advice and the areas in general and the job market around the costa del sol that would be useful.
> 
> Thanks for any help given


Unemployment on the CdS is around 30%, that's compared to 7% in the UK. IT's over 60% for the under 26yr old age group. 

It's not a good time to move to Spain if you need to work.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

brocher said:


> Unemployment on the CdS is around 30%, that's compared to 7% in the UK. IT's over 60% for the under 26yr old age group.
> 
> It's not a good time to move to Spain if you need to work.


 True. I'm assuming that they have independent finances??!

I used to live in the area - well, Torremuelle and its a great area, with a good variety of town, country, sea, transport... tho

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> True. I'm assuming that they have independent finances??!
> 
> I used to live in the area - well, Torremuelle and its a great area, with a good variety of town, country, sea, transport... tho
> 
> Jo xxx


He asked about the job market so presumably will be looking for work?


----------



## Midlander20 (Apr 24, 2014)

Hey thanks for the replies so far. It would be a second home/permanent home depending on whether one or 2 of us would go out there and look for work. The finances are from older members of the family. I asked about the job market just in general really because I've heard its bad. If it happens I also hope to learn the language to a level off my father who teaches it at a high level before I go out.


----------



## Midlander20 (Apr 24, 2014)

Sorry I should of added with the finances hopefully we would take a few thousand out with us if we live there full time in case we can't find jobs and if we have to return home due to a lack of income after a few months.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Midlander20 said:


> Sorry I should of added with the finances hopefully we would take a few thousand out with us if we live there full time in case we can't find jobs and if we have to return home due to a lack of income after a few months.


Within 90 days of arrival, you'll have to register as resident and you'll have to prove you have sufficient income and healthcare.


----------

